# Please welcome Nereffid to our Moderation team!!



## Krummhorn

:trp: Nereffid has graciously accepted our offer to be part of the staff here on Talk Classical. 

We look forward to working together for many years. 

Welcome aboard, Nereffid :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

Welcome! Great choice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Glad to see you on board!


----------



## Merl

Bloody hell, that's two new mods in a day! At this rate half the site will be in that mods hut.


----------



## Highwayman

Another excellent choice! :clap:


----------



## Ingélou

Nereffid, congratulations! :tiphat:

Fab news. I've always enjoyed reading your posts and I think you'll be an excellent moderator. 

This forum has superb taste in moderators!


----------



## Nereffid

NOW YOU WILL ALL BE SORRY!!!1!

j/k

Thanks for the welcome... looking forward to this new adventure...


----------



## Merl

Nereffid said:


> NOW YOU WILL ALL BE SORRY!!!1!
> 
> j/k
> 
> Thanks for the welcome... looking forward to this new adventure...


Congrats N. Judging by your avatar you must have been a moderator here before. It will only get worse!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Looking good in the Mod uniform, Nereffid...


----------



## Art Rock

That looks a lot like one of my previous avatars...


----------



## elgar's ghost

I knew it - it's a Mod collective!


----------



## Merl

...............................


----------



## Barbebleu

I’ve always meant to ask, is there a silent t at the start of nerrefiD’s name?


----------



## Bulldog

elgars ghost said:


> Looking good in the Mod uniform, Nereffid...


With Nereffid now on board, the sky's the limit for TC.


----------



## Nereffid

Barbebleu said:


> I've always meant to ask, is there a silent t at the start of nerrefiD's name?


Silent and invisible!


----------



## Barbebleu

That’s unusual, strange, unexpected..............


----------



## Barbebleu

Nereffid said:


> Silent and invisible!


Just how a moderator should be!:lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Merl said:


> Bloody hell, that's two new mods in a day! At this rate half the site will be in that mods hut.
> 
> View attachment 150931


One new mod for each new 4'33" thread.


----------



## david johnson

Congratulations, N. May you moderate with moderation.


----------



## Merl

It wouldn't be a new mod announcement without this meme.....


----------



## Kieran

Great choice, congratulations Nereffid!


----------



## Malx

All the best in your new roll.

Here was I thinking a Mod is a festival of Scottish Gaelic song, arts and culture.


----------



## Malx

Will you be running spelling classes?


----------



## amfortas

So I have to be nice to him now?


----------



## Ingélou

amfortas said:


> So I have to be nice to him now?


Yes - it is compulsory to like all the moderators on this forum.


----------



## Merl

Ingélou said:


> Yes - it is compulsory to like all the moderators on this forum.










..................


----------



## hammeredklavier

Art Rock said:


> That looks a lot like one of my previous avatars...


----------



## Merl

.................


----------



## Ingélou

I'm really glad that Taggart now has two fab colleagues to talk to in his time zone. We've been needing more mods on TC for some time. 
:tiphat::tiphat: Salvete, ArtRocke Nereffideque.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

A bot really can be engaged as a mod . They do exist . Likely their cleverness will advance . Ultimately they will be promoted as ideal mental-health therapists . Dear Alexa , I've had a nightmare .


----------



## juliante

Steady pair of hands there i reckon. 

Good to have a differen person


----------

